# .ai Viewer



## junkd (May 14, 2007)

I'm having difficulty finding a freeware, shareware or free trial program that allows me to view .ai files.

Is there such a thing?

I only need it to get 3 or 4 files so it's not worth me investing in one. I have the jpeg versions of the files but they're really jaggy so I'm in need of these .ai ones.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Adobe Illustrator, Acrobat, Reader
Adobe Photoshop (rasterized)

should open it


----------



## junkd (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the fast reply.

I do not have Illustrator or Photoshop, but have tried opening the files in Adobe Reader 7.0 to no avail.

I don't think there is a problem with the files as they've been opened before in Illustrator by someone else.

Ideally I need a freeware/shareware/free trial program just to get these few files open.


----------

